

The Reality of Code - kellly
http://jonkuperman.com/the-reality-of-code/

======
pedalpete
I haven't seen much of the poor code as shown in the example (thought I may
have seen worse), but what strikes me on the last two big projects I've been
brought into is Class-itis.

What are others peoples thoughts on that? Have you been inundated by a huge
number of classes, rather than methods within a class? Maybe I'm wrong and
classes is the way to go.

~~~
jon_kuperman
That's interesting. I think classes are supposed to have a single
responsibility according to S.O.L.I.D so it seems to make sense to have a lot
of them.

~~~
informatimago
Depends on how many. I would say that a module should contain at most about 35
classes. Of which, about 3 belong to the module interface. So you may have a
layer of about ten modules (again this gives about 30 public classes), before
you need to abstract away another level of module.

Unformtunately what we observe in the field is rather thousands of classes
unstructured, and the least operation requiring using and combining ten if not
more classes, with no abstraction.

